# Paranormal sightings, activity, feelings, vibes, what have you...



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

Paranormal sightings, activity, feelings, vibes, what have you...


Hello everyone. So, being an entj, many of you know common facts about them, including that it's type least likely to believe in a higher power, is rational, less likely to believe in or experiences ghost, psychic phenomena, or the paranormal etc, and for example that INFJ's are the psychics of the MBTI. 


Well, I am one of those ENTJ's that experienced ghost sightings and various "psychic" phenomena throughout life. (there is no need to question if what I or others saw was "real", I would like to steer the thread responses away from skepticism, and towards expression of experiences). I was told by someone once it seems unlikely for an entj "type" but being an "intuitive" in general might have something to do with it. I personally don't believe it's type-correlated at all, so I'm starting this thread to see if I may be right/wrong. Please feel free to mention any of your personality types, and types of experiences.


In psychology some of the these things are recognized as "extra-cognitive" abilities that are noted in gifted kids/adults. There is distinction and overlap between that, as "clairvoyance" is considered part the *extra-cognitive" aspect. It happens a lot with scientific and pioneering discoveries (I can personally attest to that as well). So, I'll throw this out there to include as well, it does not just have to be "paranormal". It can even be something as simple as pre-cognitive dreams. Even if you think you are schizophenic or suffer from mental illnesses, or just thought something was just a figment of the imagination, I'd still like to see if there is a correlation between mbti/ennea types and these experiences. Looking forward to seeing your brave souls' responses, thoughts and feelings!

(No judgments on yourselves or others, please be kind, thank you!)


----------



## Garek (Mar 12, 2015)

Definitely something paranormal going on here for sure. Salt Lake City First Responders Heard Mystery Voice Before Rescuing Toddler From River - ABC News


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

Garek said:


> Definitely something paranormal going on here for sure. Salt Lake City First Responders Heard Mystery Voice Before Rescuing Toddler From River - ABC News



About that, I wondered if the poor lady was still alive just before that... (do you know their personality typeS?)


----------



## Garek (Mar 12, 2015)

Mom was found dead, drowned. Baby's head was not far from the water (hanging upside down) Drugs, syringe found in car where Utah baby rescued over river, police say | NOLA.com


----------



## Garek (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't think mom survived 12 hours without heat or oxygen under freezing water. Baby found alive 12 hours after car crashes into river - CBS News


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

I have a precognitive dream experience, though I can't say it's not just a really terrible coincidence either. I know the thread calls for less skepticism, but I can't rid myself of it. I suppose I can leave my explaining-away of the paranormal nature out of it though.

I dreamed that my best friend since kindergarten died - a month before it happened. This dream seemed somewhat different to a usual dream. There were no visuals or happenings. It was just black and an overwhelming feeling of sadness and loss. So many people's pain, including my own. It was like a gathering of all these people, though I couldn't see it. In my dream, it became clear who all this heartache was for. Then I woke up.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

<3 That must have felt really overwhelming for you. 

Thank you for participating and your contribution, much appreciated.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

I've had a few interesting experiences that I can't explain.

When I was 12 years old and living with my grandparents I heard a voice calling my name. I was fully awake and contemplating sneak playing on my SNES since my grandparents had finally fallen asleep, when the voice called out for me in a beckoning/drawn out manner. there was no one else in the house and the voice didn't sound like anyone I knew. The voice almost sounded as if it were calling a dog =/ I did NOT want to find out what it was, so I put the covers over my head until I fell asleep. I told my grandparents about it the next day, but they said that I just imagined it. 

The next time I heard a voice was when I was 16. I was walking home from school and was nearly home when I heard a voice giggling from a bush that was beside the road. I blew it off at first, thinking that maybe I was either hearing things or there might've been a kid off in the distance laughing and I only thought I heard it coming from the bush. When I got up to my bedroom I heard the giggle again, it sounded like it was inside my room and not outside at all. This time I was freaked out, I called my friend to tell her about it and she told me to just ignore it and focus on talking to her. I only heard the giggle those two times and never again.

The only other time I heard a strange voice was when I was in my early to mid twenties and living with my ex (who wasn't my ex at the time). I was pretty focused as I was sitting at the computer and drawing in photoshop using my wacom tablet. Suddenly I felt someone's breath along with a tingling sensation as someone whispered the word: "goddamn" in my ear. That caused me to react pretty violently. I'd heard weird sounds before (described above), but never felt someone's breath on me or the tingling sensation of someone actually being in my comfort zone. I remember screaming for my ex that there was a disembodied voice in the room with me, lol. 

The only visual experiences I've ever had are usually upon waking, so I'm not sure how legitimate any of those experiences are. I've had quite a few of them, but the majority I've identified as most likely being waking dreams, sleep paralysis or things of that nature.

I'm not sure why my experiences have been auditory mostly, I don't suffer from any mental illnesses or have an auditory disorder. In my 32 (almost 33 years) I've only had 3 experiences like that. Not sure what causes things like that to happen, but it's interesting to say the least. 
Maybe there are imprints of deceased individuals roaming around leaving thought bubbles behind, maybe we're able to tune into other frequencies of existence on random occasion, or hell maybe I just had low blood sugar at the time, lol. It's fun to think about, but I don't think there's any definite answer for the time being.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, that was very descriptive and helpful! Wanting to hide under the covers until whatever disappears seems to be a common reaction a lot of kids have reported, too. It's scarey stuff and not easy to talk about or admit as it is, that's why I called for in this thread to just express experiences too. Thank you for your bravery and contribution.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I once dreamed of visiting my new home a few weeks before I stepped into the house for the first time.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

LuvGen said:


> I once dreamed of visiting my new home a few weeks before I stepped into the house for the first time.


 That is pretty interesting, and amazing. Thank you!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

planetanarchy said:


> That is pretty interesting, and amazing. Thank you!


I didn't know it was my new home at the time.. In the dream, I was flying and before I knew it, I was swooping into an empty house and through the hallway. I was floating at the ceiling and observed that the house looked newly renovated. Weeks later, I was finally ready to move in and felt rather shocked that the place looked exactly like the one I saw in my dream. Dejavu or something..


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

LuvGen said:


> I didn't know it was my new home at the time.. In the dream, I was flying and before I knew it, I was swooping into an empty house and through the hallway. I was floating at the ceiling and observed that the house looked newly renovated. Weeks later, I was finally ready to move in and felt rather shocked that the place looked exactly like the one I saw in my dream. Dejavu or something..


You literally found your dream home  Very cool.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

LuvGen said:


> I didn't know it was my new home at the time.. In the dream, I was flying and before I knew it, I was swooping into an empty house and through the hallway. I was floating at the ceiling and observed that the house looked newly renovated. Weeks later, I was finally ready to move in and felt rather shocked that the place looked exactly like the one I saw in my dream. Dejavu or something..


I had this happen to me with people too, several weeks to months before meeting them. Architectural structures is something I think you will find a lot of connections and meaning with too- they are pretty important dreams from my experience, but hehe, but I'm not sure how to get into it all, it's a lot. I could write books on all my experiences, geez. and this is not really about me anyway


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

planetanarchy said:


> I had this happen to me with people too, several weeks to months before meeting them. Architectural structures is something I think you will find a lot of connections and meaning with too- they are pretty important dreams from my experience, but hehe, but I'm not sure how to get into it all, it's a lot. I could write books on all my experiences, geez. and this is not really about me anyway


Usually whenever I dream of a building, it would mean a new chapter in my life will happen in that location.


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

I have had precognitive dreams, and I experienced some paranormal activity in the past (I had to move out of a house because of it). If you would like to know more I would be willing to discuss this through pm.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

heaveninawildflower said:


> I have had precognitive dreams, and I experienced some paranormal activity in the past (I had to move out of a house because of it). If you would like to know more I would be willing to discuss this through pm.


Ohh, don't I know all about ghosts and things that go bump in the night. Thankfully I got better with that so I don't have to run around anymore. (still scares the crap out of me) Thank you for sharing, sure feel free to pm me. I'm hoping though that posts here will encourage others to come out, as it does over time. But I got this one for the record, pregcog dreams, and paranormal activity in the home. <3


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm an ENTJ and a skeptic. Don't believe any of it. However, I do have unexplained phenomena that could fall under this category. But I'm confident there is just a reasonable explanation for them (scientific though I'm not sure if it's something that can be discovered any time soon). In my youth/teens (not anymore) I get many clairvoyant dreams. One of which predicted the death of Princess Diana.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

stiletto said:


> I'm an ENTJ and a skeptic. Don't believe any of it. However, I do have unexplained phenomena that could fall under this category. But I'm confident there is just a reasonable explanation for them (scientific though I'm not sure if it's something that can be discovered any time soon). In my youth/teens (not anymore) I get many clairvoyant dreams. One of which predicted the death of Princess Diana.


Thank you for sharing.  it's a very notable one too, princess diana. I have noticed people say that they have felt like these this occurred during one phase of their life the most. I know one lady who said for her it was the mid 20's, some others also teen years.


----------



## fadedtone (Mar 26, 2015)

I am skeptical but at the same time believe in certain paranormal things, like spirits, it is such a broad and hard to explain sphere I think you got to be really deeply sensitive to outer world first to feel those happenings. I personally experienced a few happenings, where something said in my head that I was affected by someone not physical, that feeling when you know you're not alone. Was piercing me with this sickening from the inside feeling. There was time when I noticed this correlation between people that hurt me with their words and their further life happenings. Some would get into accidents, job failures, fined, and one got dead after 2 or so weeks. Was creepy. But wouldn't mind if I had this power for longer


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

fadedtone said:


> I am skeptical but at the same time believe in certain paranormal things, like spirits, it is such a broad and hard to explain sphere I think you got to be really deeply sensitive to outer world first to feel those happenings. I personally experienced a few happenings, where something said in my head that I was affected by someone not physical, that feeling when you know you're not alone. Was piercing me with this sickening from the inside feeling. There was time when I noticed this correlation between people that hurt me with their words and their further life happenings. Some would get into accidents, job failures, fined, and one got dead after 2 or so weeks. Was creepy. But wouldn't mind if I had this power for longer


Awesome! Thanks for sharing and contributing! Do you know your enneagram type as well? *nods* I can confirm similar experiences too


----------



## desert (Mar 29, 2015)

I personally haven't had an experience but my auntie has, the house she lived in when she was younger in her teenage years I think, there was a maid living in the house before her and the maid had committed suicide in the room she slept in and often their where just random spots in the room that were cold, she also felt very uneasy in the room and even the curtains caught fire one time for no apparent reason, no lights or candles were near the curtains, luckily the fire got put out before it could spread.

Another time my father remembered seeing a dog chained to the wall of a store when he was going in and when he came back out the dog and chain were both gone even though my father saw the chain had been clearly bolted to the wall of the store, even if the dog had been gone the chain would have still been there, but it wasn't.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

desert said:


> I personally haven't had an experience but my auntie has, the house she lived in when she was younger in her teenage years I think, there was a maid living in the house before her and the maid had committed suicide in the room she slept in and often their where just random spots in the room that were cold, she also felt very uneasy in the room and even the curtains caught fire one time for no apparent reason, no lights or candles were near the curtains, luckily the fire got put out before it could spread.
> 
> Another time my father remembered seeing a dog chained to the wall of a store when he was going in and when he came back out the dog and chain were both gone even though my father saw the chain had been clearly bolted to the wall of the store, even if the dog had been gone the chain would have still been there, but it wasn't.


That sounds really creepy! I can also confirm stories of hauntings and those being haunted contributing to fires. Theories abound of course. Do you know what their types might be? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fadedtone (Mar 26, 2015)

Sure thing and yeah, one time I did the test it told me 6, then another time it was 8 a Loyalist. Don't know the full working principle of those enneagrams...


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, I'm pretty convinced that the first house I lived in was haunted.. 
I was able to pick up on vibrations/psychic energy/electromagnetic fields/whatever.

The first things that kind of made me wonder about the paranormal were the times when I would hear my mom calling me from across the hall.
She sounded light and whispery and the voice was very quiet for me to hear the sound from all the way across the house.
She said "Chelsea, come here..."
My mom actually said that when she wanted me to come into the room..
so I didn't think much about it.. at first.. I went to her bedroom to see what she wanted, and she'd be asleep.. 

Another thing I remember pretty clearly was the incident where the toys would turn on.. and it felt like they were being "mocking".

I was not scared even as a child.. I was actually very fascinated.. 

I got into telling scary stories and learning about urban legends and stuff, but I didn't take the paranormal seriously at first.

I was sitting on a bus one day, and I asked the person next to me if they believed in ghosts, as I often did..
She gave me her answer, then asked "do you?"
and I had to think about it for a little while.
Ghosts have a subtle present.. they are easily written off as hallucinations.. but I thought about it and realized I did believe in ghosts..

Well, years later, I was talking to my parents, about the creepy stuff that happened at our old house.
and yep, my mom and dad experienced even more supernatural stuff than I did. xD
Including, they both heard the same kind of voices that I did.
My mom heard my dad and my dad heard my mom.. and I knew my mom knew about the toys thing because she was the one that cut the batteries out.. x.x

There's more to that house than I'm describing here, though.

From a young age I knew my Mimi's house was haunted.. I was always wary of the back of the house.. most of the back anyway.. :/
Well, one day I was sitting at the kitchen table on my laptop when I heard a sped up voice of a young man..

I heard that same voice on another occasion, also sped up.

Right into my ear.

No one else in the house.

Sometimes late at night, the door would creak open.. o_o
It would stay open for a few seconds then slowly close again, like someone was watching me from behind the door. xD

Didn't bother me, I love the paranormal! ^_^

Well, later, there was a fire in the house..

I knew the spirits were active, said nothing to anyone..
and guess what?
A girl from the renovation crew about my age came up to me and told me our house was haunted.. in the same area that creeps most people out.
She was using the restroom, and the door kept opening and closing.
That wasn't the only door opening and closing, though.

I was hanging out with the crew because hell yeah, paranormal stuff in my house, and we were all sitting in the courtyard, when the HEAVY courtyard door opened very quickly. I was watching the door knob, and it was turned very fast.. This happened once while I was on the other side of the door, too. to the same door. 

I've had other experiences, too.

I'm a 9 or a 4 in the enneagram. Dunno.
INFP.

Oh yeah, I have precognitive dreams about random stuff, like planetariums and scenes from movies and anime..

Umm.. I saw Death City years before SOul Eater came out.
I dreamt about a scene in Independence Day that freaked me the hell out because of how similar it was. Omg. xD
I had not watched the movie or ever seen that scene before in my life. 

You know, movies can be pretty creepy, but it's nothing like being in the freaking movie in your dream..

I had a dream about something that was really weird with a planetarium too.. 
I had been to see a planetarium in elementary school.. but it was nothing like this experience in the dream..
Basically, I was in this really weird building.. there were grasses and rivers inside the VERY large room.
When I looked up, there was a massive dome screen thingy not that unsimilar to a planetarium..
I had a remote, and was able to zoom in to visit any place on Earth.
It was very trippy..
Then I lost the remote, and it floated up towards the ceiling.. =/

Well, later on, I convinced my fiance to take me to the planetarium..
and we were watching a movie on something that looked like an imax theatre kind of domed screen.
They had upgraded their machine quite a bit from the last time I was there..
Well, nothing was all that strange, until the very end..
Basically, they had google earth up on the dome..
Surreal.. xD

Death City, or the school, whatever, is so familiar to me that I almost believe its a real place.
They came out with a spin-off series that even continued the similarities to my dreams.. 
Yeppers.

I believe in multiple dimensions..

Oh, last thing, I've had a night terror before. xD
I was so terrified I thought I'd never sleep again.. but my Mimi convinced me it was just a dream, so I went back to bed.

I don't sleep on my back anymore, though. :x


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Lol, well, if you use psychological terms to try and explain it, you have to be cautious that you won't have the negative ones affixed to you by certain people.

I've had a lot of really strange experiences... probably the only real constant I have is my intuition. I'm using that word a little differently from Jungian or 'common-sense' intuition though, I'm referring more to unexplained gut feelings. Like having a sudden internal 'prod' to lower my head for no apparent reason while reading a book, which I did, before a tennis ball slammed into the space directly behind where my head would have been.

My friend who was practicing tennis came running, complimenting my 'gut feeling' right away, lol.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure if this is paranormal, but something defintely does not add up here. 

I was walking in the woods with my friend and we got lost and turned around. We were lost in the woods for about 4 or 5 hours until we found a road and walked back in to town. When we hit the road we saw a jogger and asked her for directioncencs. She said we were 5 minutes from the lighthouse. When we got back and looked on the map, the lighthouse is 20 miles from where we started from. There's no way we could have covered 20 miles through thick forest in 4 hours. To this day, I don't know how we ended up that far from where we started. 



Another time my friend and I walked up to a park to smoke weed. The park is behind a recreation center for retirees. As we walked past, we noticed two unmarked police cars and orange construction barrels. As we passed by, two men in dark suits were staring at us, talking to a construction worker. The building looked like a plane had crashed into it, there was rubble everywhere and what looked like part of a cockpit. We went back the next day to see what happened, but the wall was rebuilt as if nothing had happened. We never heard about it on the news or in the local paper. To this day, we still don't know what that was all about.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Not sure if this is paranormal, but something defintely does not add up here.
> 
> I was walking in the woods with my friend and we got lost and turned around. We were lost in the woods for about 4 or 5 hours until we found a road and walked back in to town. When we hit the road we saw a jogger and asked her for directioncencs. She said we were 5 minutes from the lighthouse. When we got back and looked on the map, the lighthouse is 20 miles from where we started from. There's no way we could have covered 20 miles through thick forest in 4 hours. To this day, I don't know how we ended up that far from where we started.
> 
> ...


Damn! I would have investigated a little more... but I imagine that might've gotten you in some trouble.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Metasentient said:


> Damn! I would have investigated a little more... but I imagine that might've gotten you in some trouble.



There was nothing to investigate. No sign of anything ever happening. I even asked my father who's good friends with the mayor and the mayor doesn't recall anything ever happening. I searched through the city papers and records too. Nothing, absolutely nothing.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> There was nothing to investigate. No sign of anything ever happening. I even asked my father who's good friends with the mayor and the mayor doesn't recall anything ever happening. I searched through the city papers and records too. Nothing, absolutely nothing.


Any chance you could've just walked into the building and casually asked about it? Or, did the area look 'cleaner' than usual, like someone actually cleaned it up? I'm not sure how a wall can be rebuilt that fast if it was really damaged, unless it was only superficially damaged and could've been quickly covered up with cement or something.

How could you tell it's a police car if it's unmarked?


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Metasentient said:


> Any chance you could've just walked into the building and casually asked about it? Or, did the area look 'cleaner' than usual, like someone actually cleaned it up? I'm not sure how a wall can be rebuilt that fast if it was really damaged, unless it was only superficially damaged and could've been quickly covered up with cement or something.
> 
> How could you tell it's a police car if it's unmarked?


The night we saw it, there were bricks strewn everywhere and construction cones around it, the next day, the wall looked fine. Nobody believes us because it sound so absurd. It's where we go to vote, so the next time I'm in there, I'll try to find exactly where the thing hit it at. And you can tell police cars even if they are unmarked by the x on the license plate. Any sort of police, government, municipal vehicle will have the x on it and that's how you know.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> The night we saw it, there were bricks strewn everywhere and construction cones around it, the next day, the wall looked fine. Nobody believes us because it sound so absurd. It's where we go to vote, so the next time I'm in there, I'll try to find exactly where the thing hit it at. And you can tell police cars even if they are unmarked by the x on the license plate. Any sort of police, government, municipal vehicle will have the x on it and that's how you know.


Nah, I believe you, I'm just wondering what they did with the wall. I'm sure it is feasible, even overnight.


----------



## Kelleth (May 11, 2015)

Whenever I go to bed there's always an invisible lady on my bed, when I'm still awake she sits down on it or stands on it. Rocking back and forth. Since I am a pagan I am going to slap all the succubbus or demon bullshit back in your face. She never hurt me, nor scared me.

Well only once, when I had an autisitc infp temper tantrum and ran up to the attic of my grandparents house and cry and sleep it out, she again came to sit at my bed, now my bed there is made up of 1 old fashioned springy bed and 2 rather hard matrasses, So when I lay down and felt her sitting by my feet. And me being an INFP wanted to be alone, I kicked where I thought she would sit and felt her pretty much leave.

Then I fell asleep and I woke up, at least I thought I woke up but I was dreaming, and there she was at my bed, a young tanned woman wearing a Helenistic toga which was white but it had a pinkish glow coming from it, She had long brown hair tied up in a old hairstyle. She hummed something then turned around gave me an ugly look and proceeded to choke me. Then I woke up and invited her back on to my bed and she in turn made the bed push back down again, She never hurt me after that.

I have a bunch of theories, She could be my muse, or an greek/roman ancestor from my Sicilian side. Or she could be a spirit who's stuck to one of my many many many goddess statuettes. I doubt she's Artimus, Athena, or Venus though, Think the gods would have better shit to do xD

Btw yup I am psychic, I've been dealing with ghosts since I was young, This lady has been coming to me since forever but she's not the only spirit I've met.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

fadedtone said:


> Sure thing and yeah, one time I did the test it told me 6, then another time it was 8 a Loyalist. Don't know the full working principle of those enneagrams...


Thank you  Enneagram can take some time to figure out, it seems that a lot of people first discover it, then rediscover it a few years later to actually get down their type. Happened to me that way too actually, I thought it was weird and foofoo, then read into it a little more.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

Rune said:


> Well, I'm pretty convinced that the first house I lived in was haunted..
> I was able to pick up on vibrations/psychic energy/electromagnetic fields/whatever.
> 
> The first things that kind of made me wonder about the paranormal were the times when I would hear my mom calling me from across the hall.
> ...



Thank you very much! That is very impressive and I wish I had the guts you did. I was scared of it as a child. Still am lol. I just saw a ghost the other night while talking to someone on the phone, and I was like "Nope." and walked out. Then walked to the bathroom because I needed to whizz, and those lights burnt out before I even got there and was like "Nope." again and held it in until I could get some light. My first reaction is still to run or avoid. I've had dreams in various dimensions as well, in fact there was one I learned by accident was a "terrorist attack" type of dimension (certain lighting and physical laws to distinguish it), for example most recent I predicted the france thing and knew there wouldn't be any bombings but shootings and not as many killed as their could be  The event occurred this year January 7th, dream took place on Dec. 28th-29th and I said it would happen on " serbian christmas" which is Janurary 7th. I was flipping out plastering it all over my wall on December 28th-29th trying to figure out who to tell what to do because I knew it was imminent. Anyway, I'm more curious to hear other's experiences, but everything everyone keeps typing here, I have heard of and also experienced myself, and always believed more people did out there. All these things you and others typing! omgosh, I'm like short circuiting going through my own catalog of experiences not knowing where to start first. I'll likely get to my own experiences some day in the future too. Thank you!


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

I dont really believe in any of it.
It might interest me a tiny bit, but nothing else.

I identify myself the most with INFJ type, but I will have none of the psychic or clairvoyance talk. Call it something else maybe. I dont like those who are oversure in that area.

Often I think it is just something under the surface that we already know, or common(Heck, we even kinda get surprised by tests. Qo you like spending time alone? - A: Yes. = you like spending time alone, and we kinda say wow, an revalation). 
For example, I dated someone, and at night i dreamed that she were absent and not interested after all, etc. In the morning some stuff happend. And at some point i wrote to her and said to myself "I knew it, i dreamed it last night!".
But i kinda had pushed that outcome myself with freaking abit out and so forth, and i probably already had the sense that evening we meet. (Upps, did i not just say there that i was kinda psychic?).
Actually right after she went home that evening i walked around the house and had this feeling as if the meeting never happend, did i just have a visitor?.


When i watch one of those ghost shows or whatever, maybe someone religious guru say "There is bad energy in the room,. ----.. You, - please leave", then it usually is just the skeptic which they dont like, and the only bad energy in that room at the momment is the person telling the other one to leave, in my view.

........

Anyway, who knows.. Some is not totally off, as they said in some show about big foot.. "They believed giant squids were a myth" but giant squid have been found, however perhaps not as big as a building tho.

...

There was some local program recently that totally busted the notion of spirits, ghost, etc.. All the guy did was to work up an mood, fear and such, he played the game with the glass and the board, dont know the name. So in the end he had two teenage girls which started to believe that there was something about it. But it was all setup.

....

I love this example of feelings.. vibes.. thoughts.. which i once read in a book about those in the area of being schizophrenic. (R.D laing)
A daugther was working at her dads company, and she thought everybody was talking about her, out to get her. She told her therapist that everyone was talking about her etc.
But ofcourse they kinda would be, we all know how we kinda feel about the bosses daughter or son, who maybe seems spoiled or what not. But they dont dare say anything directly, and will say "no we did not" if asked, the father niether really would perhaps want to say, and he would not know perhaps, because the workers would not say that to him either, because they might get fired.
So maybe she was just crazy... but she was not.
Okay, probably tho, there is a difference here between really hearing and not. 
Anyway, i hope it made sense.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

also bbl, will be catching up to everyone's posts, thank you all!


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

The only paranormal event (happening when I was awake) I've ever experienced is the sighting of a ghost.
The first time it happened was when I was 5 and I had just moved to my current house. It was a black skeleton with fire in its orbits suspended mid air a few meters away from my house. I was too little at the time to really reflect on it, and I quickly forgot about it.
It happened another time when I was 12. I just thought I had imagined it.
The last time it happened was when I was 13-14. I told my mother that time, and she told me that she had seen the exact same thing. Several times. She was very scared of it, but I didn't really give it much importance.
I haven't seen that thing, whatever it is, since then.

I give much importance to dreams and their meanings, because I think that through dreams our subconscious it trying to warn us of something we know but that we haven't consciously realized yet.
By the meaning of dreams, I don't mean that I look them up in a book or on the internet. Those aren't reliable and I don't believe in an universal interpretation of dreams for every single person on Earth.
I try to figure them out on my own, which usually works.

About "premonitions", I just ascribe them to my good intuition. Nothing too uncommon.
There's only a premonition I haven't found an explanation for yet: when I was 6, I had a dream. I was in my native village, and there I met an old man who told me that my uncle was going to die. And, not even three years later, he did die of cancer. And I had this dream when he hadn't cancer yet.


I don't really believe nor deny anything paranormal (except for the dreams thing), and I don't think that the more you believe in these stuff, the more they are likely to happen to you. My mother and my father experienced such events about as equally and my mother believes in this stuff while my father is very skeptical most of the times.
I don't think something should be discarded just because it doesn't have an explanation (yet).


----------



## AyumiFey (Apr 21, 2015)

I have one experience from when I was still a kid. 

I was staying with my brother at the village where my grandparents lived for two weeks during out summer vacations. One day when my two younger cousins were out, don’t remember what for, I decided to walk to the bus station to get them, to surprise them. I went alone. The village was built in the forest, so all around the houses built there is forest everywhere. If I wanted to do to the bus station I would have walked some part of it in it. 

When I was walking I saw something move from the corner of my eye. I knew the wolves were in the forest though I never saw any, only heard them some nights howling, so when I looked and saw one I was so scared. I was like, “Well, I'm dead”, and just stood there frozen. But it wouldn't move, just looked at me. After some time I just decided to go to the bus station, not like I could do anything else, it was closer than going back home. The wolf would follow after me. At one point it completely disappeared. I couldn't explain what happened to it, one moment it was there, the next it was gone. I decided to erase this experience from my memory, like how to explain this even. 

My grandmother loved to tell scary and unexplained and kinda paranormal stories that supposedly happened in their village, that same village. One day, around a year after my experience with the wolf, she started to talk about the spirit of the wolf that would sometimes appear to people in the forest, all of them being on their own when it happened. How one of her friends saw one and it disappeared at one point. How there were others like that too. How another person, while driving a horse, couldn't explain why their horse suddenly stopped at one point and wouldn't move, how it felt like it got so heavy and he had to go on foot for his business and then go back. 

So one day they decided to search for clues, because there’s nothing like searching for some weird wolf in the forest as the pastime for the villagers. They found that the wolf would disappear always at the same place, the same one where the horse once stopped. While searching near that, they found a grave of two Jewish girls, who were supposedly killed in that forest during the second world war. Close to that they found the bones of some animal, probably a wolf. Soon they decided that it was probably the spirit of that animal, of that wolf that appeared before the people. It was like it was showing them the way to the grave, that was old, forgotten, being the guardian, being the thing that made people remember what happened there. 

When I think now about it, what I saw then, could have been the same wolf. I don’t know how to explain it, but the explanation that it was a spirit of a wolf is safer to me to think than it being an alive one. Or I just somehow made up that whole experience, I have no idea. 

From my grandmother stories I remember two more, but probably too long to write about those, as I already wrote too long about the one that happened to me. Sorry, I get so wordy and try to say as much as I can, which can turn into being long and boring talk. 

I also had few precognitive dreams. Few could have been just coincidences, but one of those was really handy and helpful when I was in middle school. It was nothing big, but nothing like knowing something beforehand!

Also one experience of my cousin. After my grandmother died (the one who would tell all those stories) her body would be in the room she and my grandfather slept before the funeral. After that for few months no one slept in that room. My grandfather moved for some time in another room, closer to the rest. My cousin sometimes slept in the room next one to that one. One night, around a month after the funeral, she woke up. She heard some footsteps. Someone was walking in the house. Then she realized that the footsteps she heard were coming from the closed room that no one was in, the one my grandmother lived in. It was as if someone was walking around the room. Some later said that maybe her spirit was still walking around, in that familiar room. 

I probably forgot something, and didn't get too much into my dreams and the stories of my grandmother, as this post is already too long. Poor souls that read it all. 

Overall, I suppose I believe in some of those things. There’s so many things we can’t explain, so many things that we still don’t know. There are so many possibilities still and unless it’s proven wrong, untrue or just something that I can feel is not right (some people can come up with stories and later tell that it’s true but in the end it’s not) I don’t see why not. It’s interesting this way. And fun to speculate what it is, and what happened, and I just love reading some paranormal stories. 

As what is my type, I have no idea. I took many test, and almost all got me the same type, but I'm still wondering if it is right or I'm just forever mistyping myself. I plan on doing the questionnaire here to help me (actually I planned to do it few days ago already but I procrastinate everything forever…). Sometimes some people I see deducting things from people's posts, how they write and so on. I find that just trying to find my own type is so much fun. 

(also sorry for any grammar and spelling mistakes, I'm too lazy right now to read it al over and correct it all)


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

I'm usually a very skeptical person, but some of the things I've experienced cannot be explained any other way and I've come to accept them as I seem to attract strange experiences. I do have a theory as to what paranormal activity may be, but I haven't come anywhere near completing it, yet. INTP 5w4.

I can see auras if I focus the right way. I've been able to since I was a small child. I asked my mother when I about three what all the pretty colors around people were for and she freaked out.

My grandmother's house had something occupying the basement and the cat and dog wouldn't go down there. It was an old converted school house from the twenties and my father and his brother used to sleep in the basement and said things moved around on their own accord. They got into a fight because they thought one was screwing with the other until they saw something move all by itself. When I was five and we were visiting my grandmother, I remember seeing a strange shadow in the basement and a voice calling my name. It felt weird and I started to cry and my brother came running. I told my father and he said to stay out of the basement without much of an explanation until I was older. 

I've had predictive dreams since I was a child and so does my mother. I will have a dream when a family member or pet is going to die. They're uncannily accurate. 

I used to have a cat that used to sleep under the bed when I made it. After she died and I was making the bed one day, I felt my feet touch her. I looked under the bed and she wasn't there. I saw another other cats of mine on the bed and in the backyard after they had died.

When I went to university in Europe, I was put up in a house that was three or four hundred years old. I ended up hearing scratching behind one of the walls one evening. My cats started to freak out badly. Hissing and raised hair and all that. The room got cold and the air looked like it was shimmering. I thought it might have been a gas leak or something, but it didn't smell like gas, it smelled like rotten food. I grabbed my cats and ran out the door with my wallet and coat and found a hotel for the night. I moved out the next day. 

I was walking around Prague with my girlfriend at the time and I felt something scrape across my back. My girlfriend felt it too. There was also an odd smell. We turned around and there was nothing there. There was nowhere for anyone to hide. No alleys or doors that opened or closed. It was just strange. A few hours later when we got back to her place, I was about to get into the shower and I turned and saw something in the mirror and my back was slashed with what looked like claw marks or a rake scrape. It didn't hurt, it was just a welt. My girlfriend took off her top and she had a similar scrape. 

A few days later, we were having dinner at about eleven at night and she said I started talking with a voice that didn't sound like me and I spoke of what she looked like in a past life and if she would ever have children and weird things. She said I sounded really wise and ageless at the same time. I have no recollection of the event. Throughout our relationship she said it happened again on and off like she was talking to someone else entirely. It only happened with her or at least no one has told me about it.

I travel a lot as a consultant and stay at the Fairmont Hotel chain in Canada to which I have a membership. It was late one night and I was heading up to my room from the bar at the Royal York Hotel in Toronto with several other people in the elevator. None of us pressed the button for the top floor, but it took us there anyhow. Upon reaching the top floor the doors opened to nearly pitch black and the sound of glass. Everyone was silent except the woman who was pounding on the buttons to go back down. 

At the Hotel Vancouver, I was checking in and upon looking up from my bag, I watched a woman walk through a wall.

I was awakened to the sound of horses hooves, at the Hotel MacDonald in Edmonton. I was on the seventh floor. 

Whilst staying at the Queen Elizabeth Hotel in Montreal, I was brushing my teeth in the bathroom in the morning when something pushed me hard. I dropped my toothbrush in the sink and went looking around for whomever had pushed me. I couldn't find anyone in my room and the door hadn't opened or closed.

This last August, my girlfriend and me were checking into the Banff Springs Hotel when we couldn't find our room. We asked a bellhop for directions and he took us to our room. He unlocked the door for us and I set my bags down. I went to grab my purse and I looked back and he was gone. I looked down the corridor and he wasn't there. My girlfriend was noticeably shaken. We didn't hear him leave. He was just gone. These things haven't been unheard of in these old hotels. I usually find a staff member to ask and they usually confirm the strange goings on. I really have to stop staying at the Fairmont. 

A lot of the time before I wake up, I hear someone say my name. I open my eyes and it's three or five minutes before I need to get up. It's better than an alarm clock.

Back a few years ago, I was really depressed and crying and I was walking in a park of a few thousand acres we have here in the city. I used to go down there quite often and there was a sign up that said bears had been sighted in the area. On this occasion, I had noticed the signs had been removed. I was really in bad sorts that day. I thought to myself about whether the bears had left. I was walking down the path and I suddenly veered off the path and into the trees. It's as if my feet had a mind of their own. I was starting to freak out a little bit and I was watching my feet only to look up to see a grizzly bear. I ran like hell back to the path. The bear was just as surprised to see me because he high-tailed it in the opposite direction.

Sometimes, when I'm trading stocks on my computer, I'll have several hundred charts open in my program and my hand will move of its own accord to what I think is a random chart and click it. I'll then press buy button for no apparent reason and I'll just type in a number. I've made a lot of money for no reason on these trades. I've come to trust them and have never taken a loss on them either. 

I've heard weird voices my whole life from unknown sources. Some are just words, others are conversations. I'm an Aspie and have auditory distortions so I can write off a few of them as just something wrong with me, but I don't know what to say about the conversations. 

I've looked into the mirror before and not seen myself staring back, but a strange, hard to explain representation of myself looking back. My eyes were not my own.

I've felt as if the world was off by a couple of inches some days and things just feel weird. It could be dissociation, but there was never really a reason for it.

Disembodied hands have grab me before when I've been doing just random things. One time, I almost fell off the roof when I was putting up Christmas lights. I slipped and something grabbed and stopped me before I fell off.

People say my eyes are creepy, like no one lives inside, or they say they are sad. They've also told me that they change color, which I can get due to having concentric heterochromia in hazel eyes due to partial Rayleigh scattering. As an Aspie, I rarely make eye contact because it causes me physical pain, but when I do, some have told me it hurts them too. One person said it was like I was eating her soul. 

I think I'm done now. This has made me kind of depressed. There's more, but I think you can get the gist of it.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Also lived in a haunted house for a couple of years. The front entry door to the house would open, as well as bedroom doors and the back door. The front door was most noticeable because it was rather difficult to open and made a lot of noise when it broke free.

When I was moving out of the house the next door neighbor, a woman, spoke to me over the backyard fence. "Ever notice anything strange?" She asked. And yes, of course, I had. Then came the story of how the haunting began. The original owner of the house I had rented and the lady next door were sisters. The woman who owned the house had a high school aged daughter who was a senior. She was seventeen. New Year's Eve arrived and the girl wanted to go to a party. Her mother begged her not to go but she went anyway. The weather was terrible due to an ice storm. Mom waited up until four or five in the morning but the girl did not return. She eventually fell asleep.

Mom was awakened by sobbing and crying. In the chair next to the mothers bed sat the girl, much distraught. Mom looked at the girl and the girl said "Oh mother, I'm so sorry, I'm so sorry!" The girl then disappeared before the mother's eyes.

Several days passed and the police search found nothing. When the weather cleared and the sun came out the girl's car was found submerged upside down in a canal that carried water to a power plant. The girl had drowned and was still in the car.

Since her death the girl has apparently stayed in or near the house, and often opened doors as she walked around invisible to the eye. The most active place in the house was the bedroom her mother stayed in. I got to the point where I would speak to her whenever things happened. It was never frightening or scary. The landlord never mentioned a haunting but the girl's aunt living next door knew the story. It had been years since the girl's death but the aunt still carried the emotional baggage of great sadness about her.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Not sure what this is about, thought I needed to share.

There were six of us killin time late in the evening. Wine had just ran out, and we were about to call it a night, yet we were way too exhausted to actually move a muscle. 

Out of the blue one of us gasped, waited a moment and looked at us. "It feels like one of us left already!" She said, with an unusually calm, _opaque_ voice.
We counted. "How could it be? There were six of us. I counted six still."
"Hang on, I counted five!"
"You didn't count yourself, did you dear?"
"Oh yeah."
We laughed at the joke, but the skin in my neck crawled and I felt very ill. Another one said they felt a chilly breath on their cheek. The third one felt nauseous and was unwilling to be left alone that night. Two others were laughing uncomfortably to ease their awkwardness. The last one, the one had spoken first, happens to repeat her words every time we began to end our meetings. _It feels like one of us left already. _


----------

